# Non flashing Wall Spackle



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm looking for a cost effective wall spackle that won't flash. We've been using 3M Patch Plus Primer with great success but it's way overpriced. You don't even have to spot prime this stuff and it's won't flash with one coat. It's nice because if you are about to do the final coat and come across a ding you can use Patch Plus Primer and it'll be dry in 10 minutes.

I saw Crackshot at HD the other day and the container said it doesn't flash. It's also much cheaper than P&P...

16 Oz of P&P is about $8.00

1 gal of Crackshot is only $18

I'm taking on some commercial work and it is one coat only. I've used regular drywall compound for years and years but that stuff flashes like a MF if you don't spot prime twice. There is something about the modern day acrylics that make the mud flash a lot worse than it used to...

I remember back in the day when you could simply spot prime the mud and an hour later roll the wall with no problem...These days I roll the first coat and the next day still need to spot prime the flashing before the final coat. If you don't you might have to do a third coat. (ask me how I learned this :whistling2:
)

Anyhow, is anyone using Crackshot on a regular basis for wall repairs? I know a lot of you use it for filling trim.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I too would like to know if there really is such a thing as a non-flashing spackle - but me thinks it is right up there next to unicorns, sasquatches, and paints that will cover any color in one coat.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

How can you say something that works is way overpriced? Seems like it might be worth its weight in gold? How much spackle can you use on a job anyway? A quart lasts me a few months, so $10 or so is nothing in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

Mr Smith said:


> I'm looking for a cost effective wall spackle that won't flash. We've been using 3M Patch Plus Primer with great success but it's way overpriced. You don't even have to spot prime this stuff and it's won't flash with one coat. .


are you talking about doesnt flash in a dark basement white wall kinda thing? i have a hard time believing you could one coat something with no flash with plenty of light present using a darker color


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

MikeCalifornia said:


> How can you say something that works is way overpriced? Seems like it might be worth its weight in gold? How much spackle can you use on a job anyway? A quart lasts me a few months, so $10 or so is nothing in the grand scheme of things.


It's not a quart..I think it's 8 oz...it's about a 4"x4" square tub and maybe 2" deep...I guessed at 16OZ. The container is tiny for $8''

I asked about crackshot.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

RH said:


> I too would like to know if there really is such a thing as a non-flashing spackle - but me thinks it is right up there next to unicorns, sasquatches, and paints that will cover any color in one coat.


If you read my post I answered your question..Yes, 3M Patch Plus Primer doesn't flash.

Crackshot claims the same thing and is much cheaper. Just wondering if anyone has used it and can confirm.


----------



## 007 Dave (Jun 22, 2016)

Mr Smith said:


> I'm looking for a cost effective wall spackle that won't flash. We've been using 3M Patch Plus Primer with great success but it's way overpriced. You don't even have to spot prime this stuff and it's won't flash with one coat. It's nice because if you are about to do the final coat and come across a ding you can use Patch Plus Primer and it'll be dry in 10 minutes.
> 
> I saw Crackshot at HD the other day and the container said it doesn't flash. It's also much cheaper than P&P...
> 
> ...


I too use the primer patch plus from 3M but I've not had it work like you have. What paints are you using and what sheen?I haven't found one that doesn't flash if the paint has any sheen to it at all. You are right. It's good stuff and over priced.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Vylum said:


> are you talking about doesnt flash in a dark basement white wall kinda thing? i have a hard time believing you could one coat something with no flash with plenty of light present using a darker color


believe it...try it for yourself.

I don't come here to bull**** anyone.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

007 Dave said:


> I too use the primer patch plus from 3M but I've not had it work like you have. What paints are you using and what sheen?I haven't found one that doesn't flash if the paint has any sheen to it at all. You are right. It's good stuff and over priced.


It better not flash for that price.

I use Ben Eggshell or Dulux Lifemaster Eggshell most of the time. Today it was Ben.

Yeah, I was worried too but it will not flash under any circumstance. At least it hasn't for me yet. I can't remember if I used it under a ultra-deep base paint color. Today I used BM Smoke Gray 2120-40 which is pretty dark.

Just wondering if DAP Crackshot did the same. They DO claim it on the container. You get 10x the amount of crackshot for the dollar.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I've had good luck with Crackshot for the most part using it without flashing. Most paints it doesn't flash at all. And I really tested it in harsh lighting a few years ago. I did notice a while back that it flashed slightly with Cashmere. 

I certainly like the consistency and workability of it better than the 3M stuff, it's a heavy vinyl spackle rather that a lightweight. That's just a preference of course. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Mr Smith said:


> If you read my post I answered your question..Yes, 3M Patch Plus Primer doesn't flash.
> 
> Crackshot claims the same thing and is much cheaper. Just wondering if anyone has used it and can confirm.


I meant to add "for a decent price", but it got left out.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

maybe a good primer for a first coat? Instead of the $20 paint and primer in one over the spackle and primer in one? Sounds like the advantages of having a "primer" right in it don't add up somehow. (notice how i said "good" primer too.)


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

PACman said:


> maybe a good primer for a first coat? Instead of the $20 paint and primer in one over the spackle and primer in one? Sounds like the advantages of having a "primer" right in it don't add up somehow. (notice how i said "good" primer too.)


Do you really think that priming an entire house is more economical that using a premium Spackle like P&P?.

You obviously don't paint for a living...lol

95% of the time we use high end paint. Our definition of a cheap paint might be Benjamin Moore's Ultra Spec 500

When you are doing One coat, the benefits of using a Spackle that doesn't flash and needs zero spot priming are pretty obvious.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Mr Smith said:


> Do you really think that priming an entire house is more economical that using a premium Spackle like P&P?.
> 
> You obviously don't paint for a living...lol
> 
> ...


not necessarily economical. Better maybe. Just keep messing with the spackle then. One coat is for apartment repaints. Reality bites.

Oh, and house flippers. One coat all day long.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Mr Smith said:


> Do you really think that priming an entire house is more economical that using a premium Spackle like P&P?.
> 
> You obviously don't paint for a living...lol
> 
> ...


Right thee is the problem, no matter what paint your using


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

chrisn said:


> Right thee is the problem, no matter what paint your using


Oh that's what i meant to say!


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

chrisn said:


> right thee is the problem, no matter what paint your using


smh...


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

chrisn said:


> Right thee is the problem, no matter what paint your using


yeah when repainting the same color always do two coats..lol

I don't know how some of you people stay in business if you really believe some of the chit you write in here.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

all spackle is garbage im convinced. drywall mud or nothing


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Mr Smith said:


> yeah when repainting the same color always do two coats..lol
> 
> I don't know how some of you people stay in business if you really believe some of the chit you write in here.


I do it on almost a daily basis.

Prime affected areas, first coat affected walls, come back later and finish. 2 coats.

Your doing high end homes using ultra spec, and only applying 1 coat? Interesting, I'd be interested in seeing your website, Facebook page, ads, and/or contracts

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

Mr Smith said:


> I don't know how some of you people stay in business if you really believe some of the chit you write in here.


i hear this, sometimes this place is like bizarro world.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I used to work for contractor where we'd hit everything that was spackled with a quick coat using a weenie roller. If the wall was really bad it would get 2 coats. We used this process on a number of $5+ million homes where high traffic were repainted every 3-5 years and it worked well.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

journeymanPainter said:


> I do it on almost a daily basis.
> 
> Prime affected areas, first coat affected walls, come back later and finish. 2 coats.
> 
> ...


Not me:no:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Vylum said:


> i hear this, sometimes this place is like bizarro world.


Sooooo, it's bizarre to routinely apply ONE finish coat( even the same color). I would say it is bizarre NOT to apply 2, so there, the troll has spoken:notworthy:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

The problem isn't actually the spackle. It's the wall around it absorbing at a different rate that is the problem. You can do whatever you want to the spackle and it isn't going to hell all that much. Seal the wall........

I wish I could get a job in some of these spackle and "paint and primer" companies marketing departments. "if it's the wall that's absorbing too much, then the spackle actually doesn't need a primer. So why not call it spackle and primer in one?".


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

journeymanPainter said:


> I do it on almost a daily basis.
> 
> Prime affected areas, first coat affected walls, come back later and finish. 2 coats.
> 
> ...


Google "$79.99 per room painters near me". That'd be a good start.:jester:


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Great! Just Great! It's February all ready and I missed Christmas and New Years? This sucks. Stupid rifts in the fabric of space and time.

:cursing:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

PACman said:


> Google "$79.99 per room painters near me". That'd be a good start.:jester:


Just for grins, I did that, but used $99...one coat, one color. 

We just wrapped up a 3 BR, 2 bath remodel. It would appear we're not competitive.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

How long does it take to prime a patch? 

I prefer drywall compound. A little air movement and most patches dry in 30 min. I always check between coats and use the same compound. We were having a few issues from time to time with certain products. However, just double prime now when necessary. 

For me it is rarely about how many steps it takes to accomplish a high quality job. It more about project management. Asessing the needs of a job at the beginning and executing the plan goes a long way. 

I guess what I'm saying is...a solid plan will allow for an occasional problem. Don't let flashing patches ruin your week.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

PACman said:


> Google "$79.99 per room painters near me". That'd be a good start.:jester:


How about no.
The term that escapes so many people is you get what you pay for

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

epretot said:


> How long does it take to prime a patch?
> 
> I prefer drywall compound. A little air movement and most patches dry in 30 min. I always check between coats and use the same compound. We were having a few issues from time to time with certain products. However, just double prime now when necessary.
> 
> ...


me too. spackle is good in some places like a hospital where you want low dust but when im doing a high performance job i like the control drywall mud offers, spackle you dont get full control. you should never be in a rush for stuff to dry if you plan your day right and prep properly the first go around


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

chrisn said:


> Sooooo, it's bizarre to routinely apply ONE finish coat( even the same color). I would say it is bizarre NOT to apply 2, so there, the troll has spoken:notworthy:


im a two coat guy but if the walls are in great shape and its the same color im only rolling it out once. lots of dings i do two


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

One coat or two coats.... I guess it depends on what your standards are and what you're getting paid for right?

Very small areas, I'd just dab the end of the bristles in paint and lightly "pounce" it on over the affected area. Sometimes it worked - sometimes it didn't. Nature of the game....err, business.


----------



## 007 Dave (Jun 22, 2016)

PACman said:


> The problem isn't actually the spackle. It's the wall around it absorbing at a different rate that is the problem. You can do whatever you want to the spackle and it isn't going to hell all that much. Seal the wall........
> 
> I wish I could get a job in some of these spackle and "paint and primer" companies marketing departments. "if it's the wall that's absorbing too much, then the spackle actually doesn't need a primer. So why not call it spackle and primer in one?".


 Exactly what I have seen. And The flatter sheen the wall has on it that is being painted over the more noticeable the flash will be. That is one reason I don't like cutting in around the electrical outlets and switches before rolling.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

I can't believe no one has brought up the under rated painter's putty. Of course it's not for dings and gouges, but for nail holes, even big ones, it's great! 

I used to exclusively use spackle for nail holes, gouges and everything. Since I've switched, I use putty way more than spackle and don't have flashing issues anymore. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 Dave (Jun 22, 2016)

AngieM said:


> I can't believe no one has brought up the under rated painter's putty. Of course it's not for dings and gouges, but for nail holes, even big ones, it's great!
> 
> I used to exclusively use spackle for nail holes, gouges and everything. Since I've switched, I use putty way more than spackle and don't have flashing issues anymore.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


That's a good idea Angie. I would think using painters putty to patch to big of a hole that the oil from the putty would bleed through the paint. Have you had any issues with that?

I've used caulking to fill nail holes before instead of a broad knife and spackling so I didn't get that big spackle patch flash after painting. That worked out good.

I've not tried this but heard of using a sandwich bag and putting spackling compound in the corner and tie the top of it,(It looks like a little cake decorating icing bag). cut a small hole at the tip and fill nail holes that way. That also keeps the spackle patch flash away.

SPACKLE PATCH FLASH, sounds like some kind of skin irritation


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I use to use putty for small holes in walls too. My rule was it was ok to use as long as it wasn't using flat paint. With flat paint, an oily spot would indeed bleed through and pretty quickly at that. Anything eggshell or above and it didn't seem to be a problem. And of course I used it to fill nail holes in trim. 

After a while I noticed that sometimes the oily spots would bleed through even semi gloss on trim work after a while. 

There are other factors of course, such as how much you dry out the putty before use and the quality of the paint. But in the age of acrylics, I've quit using the old oil putty for anything to do with acrylics. It's just not worth the risk to me however small it may be. 

It's a shame, a good old putty ball was so much easier to use than spackle is. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

AngieM said:


> I can't believe no one has brought up the under rated painter's putty. Of course it's not for dings and gouges, but for nail holes, even big ones, it's great!
> 
> I used to exclusively use spackle for nail holes, gouges and everything. Since I've switched, I use putty way more than spackle and don't have flashing issues anymore.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


that's why the marketing departments call it "painter's putty" and not "diy dip5hit putty". it works.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

i used to use toothpaste to fill nail holes. Don't even let it dry just paint right over it. No problem. Of course it's hard to find the good old plain white toothpaste anymore. Then we would be ready to evacuate the apartment........


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

Oily? I use Crawfords water based putty.









Has anyone used this powder stuff? Reviews? 










Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

AngieM said:


> Oily? I use Crawfords water based putty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crawford's is linseed oil based. The water is just to keep it from hardening. It is our putty of choice also. Do you use their spackling paste?


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

PRC said:


> Crawford's is linseed oil based. The water is just to keep it from hardening. It is our putty of choice also. Do you use their spackling paste?


Good catch. See what happens when I assume. 

I only use Crawfords spackling paste for painted trim. For drywall I use lightweight spackle. 

I was going to post a question about the different purposes for all the different kinds of spackle and compound. 


Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

AngieM said:


> Good catch. See what happens when I assume.
> 
> I only use Crawfords spackling paste for painted trim. For drywall I use lightweight spackle.
> 
> ...


I made the same assumption when we first started using it.


----------



## 007 Dave (Jun 22, 2016)

AngieM said:


> Oily? I use Crawfords water based putty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I've used the Durhams Rock hard putty. I used it on some windows rotted brick mold. The home owner did not want to pay to get the rotted wood replaced. I dug out the rotted wood and filled it with that.That's the only thing I used it on. It seemed to work ok for that.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

007 Dave said:


> Yes I've used the Durhams Rock hard putty. I used it on some windows rotted brick mold. The home owner did not want to pay to get the rotted wood replaced. I dug out the rotted wood and filled it with that.That's the only thing I used it on. It seemed to work ok for that.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Check it after a couple years, it has probably all fallen out. I used it on my shutters and all is well for a year or two, then it goes bad.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

chrisn said:


> 007 Dave said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I've used the Durhams Rock hard putty. I used it on some windows rotted brick mold. The home owner did not want to pay to get the rotted wood replaced. I dug out the rotted wood and filled it with that.That's the only thing I used it on. It seemed to work ok for that.[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

AngieM said:


> Oily? I use Crawfords water based putty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Crawford's Painters putty is a great product. I used to sell tons of it in Socal. Around here it seems to be yet another fine product that no one will buy. Most likely because SW doesn't carry it! That seems to be the main criteria around here. Does SW carry it? No. Then it's no good.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

BIN rattle cans. Takes all of the guesswork out of the equation. Our job is tough enough. Treat yourself next time you're at a paint store and get you some. You can double-prime 40-50 spots with one can. 5 minutes labor. Anybody who thinks the cans are too expensive is greatly undervaluing their own time.


----------



## 007 Dave (Jun 22, 2016)

PACman said:


> chrisn said:
> 
> 
> > Did you prime it with an oil based primer? That helps.
> ...


----------



## 007 Dave (Jun 22, 2016)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> BIN rattle cans. Takes all of the guesswork out of the equation. Our job is tough enough. Treat yourself next time you're at a paint store and get you some. You can double-prime 40-50 spots with one can. 5 minutes labor. Anybody who thinks the cans are too expensive is greatly undervaluing their own time.[/QUOT
> 
> Yes. I like them as well. You can get them in the cover stain and Kilz.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

007 Dave said:


> stelzerpaintinginc. said:
> 
> 
> > BIN rattle cans. Takes all of the guesswork out of the equation. Our job is tough enough. Treat yourself next time you're at a paint store and get you some. You can double-prime 40-50 spots with one can. 5 minutes labor. Anybody who thinks the cans are too expensive is greatly undervaluing their own time.[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## letstopcoat (Jan 12, 2016)

*The fix to the Flash*

*Hi Boys-*


*As far as one coat painting , I'll say yes to one coat to get the job and price it as such if that's what someone wants , but with stilts and skill that I and we should all have , applying another coat is just the right thing to do . I don't lose much financially.*

*Who notices one coat if the customer doesn't ? THE NEXT PAINTER , and he thinks about what a hack the last guy was . At least this is what I think. Not caulking above and below windows , and above all jams ? Don't be a hack , it only takes a sec ! Not priming tops and bottoms of doors ? MMMMMMMMMMM- just takes a sec and makes me look good I laugh at prior paint jobs all the time !*
*----------------*
*The Flash !! **The flashing has also bothered me for years- as well as most products being worse in performance due to the global warming fanatics.*

*The primer in one spackle doesn't do the trick.*

*I simply use "end cuts" latex primer to quickly hit the lightweight spackle before top coating.( I spray all new construction)*
*"End Cuts " is an easy little squeeze bottle with a sponge on the end.*
*This "End Cuts " product must be bought at a lumber store for those quality carpenters who prime their exterior end cuts .*

*"End Cuts " is easier than spray bin because it wont run , although yes that does work fine. *

*Also a tip- Amazon sells aftermarket Titan and Graco gun filters for way cheap and they work just fine.*
*I may even have to try the aftermarket Titan gun for $29 with tip and guard !*
*All kinds of aftermarket pump repair products too !*
*Have a great New Year Everybody *


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

letstopcoat said:


> *Hi Boys-*
> 
> 
> *As far as one coat painting , I'll say yes to one coat to get the job and price it as such if that's what someone wants , but with stilts and skill that I and we should all have , applying another coat is just the right thing to do . I don't lose much financially.*
> ...


Just a tip, you might want to post in regular font rather than in all bold. Using bold here typically denotes something requiring extra emphasis, or shouting.


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

letstopcoat said:


> with stilts...we should all have


I would trip on everything. I prefer to roll out of buckets to prevent my giant feet from causing spills.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

squeeze bottle and sponge pad primer onto the spackled areas.... I think I'll stick with my bucket and _*roller.*_


----------



## bluegrassdan (May 8, 2015)

Bought some Crackshot . Don't know if it flashes but tried it in a nail hole and it sunk in meaning another coat. No good for me. Back to One Time and Fast and Final. Don't shrink but do flash.


----------



## codybrewer85 (Jan 18, 2017)

regular drywall mud then hit it with Kilz..no flash.


----------



## MurphysPaint (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm sorry I missed this party. OP was so receptive to all comments, I wonder how his discount paint project went?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jprefect (Mar 4, 2015)

Mr Smith said:


> Do you really think that priming an entire house is more economical that using a premium Spackle like P&P?.
> 
> You obviously don't paint for a living...lol
> 
> ...


That's my definition of a cheap paint too. 

There's no such thing as flash-free. Never was. And if your customer is paying for one coat commercial, then there is going to be flashing. They don't want flashing? They should pay for a second coat of paint.


----------



## jprefect (Mar 4, 2015)

and for what it's worth, i have no problem spot-priming spackle with finish coat. for my money, I prefer Red Devil "OneTime". Some folks hate it, but I like the way it sands. Ironically, larger holes need a second application to ever be smooth. Should've called it "two times"


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

I have NEVER seen the one coat job "."! Two coats min & three min on and strong color changes and that is with excellent paints. Even white on white, one coat and every mark on the wall will show through.


----------

